# Personal thank you, how to?



## giggler (Feb 21, 2009)

If I want to give a thank you to a couple of members for an answer to an earlier post? How to?

Is that what the PM function is for?

I've never done that yet..

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 21, 2009)

You can do one of three things.  1. Send them a PM.  You click on their name and drop down to "send private message."
2. You can post a comment on their user page.  For that you click on their name and go to "View Public Profile" and when you get there, you can type a message thanking them for their help.
3. You can give them Karma.  Between the green/red dot below their name and the little warning button there's an icon that looks like a scale.  If you click on that you can type a message and give them karma points for being helpful.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2009)

Callisto's answer was just right.  I just want to add that PMs and karma messages are private, but if you put a message on their user page, anyone can read it.  

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Feb 21, 2009)

giggler said:


> If I want to give a thank you to a couple of members for an answer to an earlier post? How to?
> 
> Is that what the PM function is for?
> 
> ...



Yes, you can do that.  Eric...you might want to add to those members' reputation points.


----------



## giggler (Feb 21, 2009)

Great, I'll do both PM and Karma, ( have to figure out how to find my old post first!)..

But also, when is it appropriate to maybe "revive" an old "thread" and perhaps Thank everyone.. or more.. sometimes I wonder about old threads like "I wonder how did that turn out?" did it work well? a flop?

also, is there a place here to post like "my failures".. like, I tried this tonight, and what a flop, and Boy am I glad I had some leftovers in the fridge! Ha Ha..

Thanks All, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Alix (Feb 21, 2009)

Go to your Profile page and pull down the Statistics menu, it will let you scroll through all of your posts if you wish. That should help you find what you are looking for.

And I think creating a thread about your recent Booboos would be cool. Off topic maybe?


----------

